# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Πως και από πότε να αρχίσω την εξημέρωση στο budgie μου;

## sword13

Καλημερα σας φιλοι των φτεροτων φιλων! 
 Επειδη ειμαι καινουριος εδω, θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω καποια πραγματα σχετικα με το ποτε και πως να αρχισω την εξημερωση στο budgie μου.
το εχω αγορασει εδω και 5 ημερες. Εχω διαβασει διαφορα πραγματα σε βιβλια, αλλα θελω να τα επιβεβαιωσω.
 1. εχω διαβασει πως τα μπατζι ειναι πουλια συτροφιας για(αρχαριους) και εξημερωνονται γρηγορα χωρισ την δεκτικοτητα τους.
 2. η εξμερωση τουσ ποσο χρονο απετει να ασχολεισε μαζι τους;
 3. τι να κανω για να του αφερεσω ή να του πρσθεσω κατι στο κλουβι του γι να μην τρομαξει;
 4. τι λιχουδια θα συνιστουσατε εσεισ και καθε ποτε να του την παρεχω, με ποιον τροπο;
 Συγγνομη εαν σας κουρασα αλλα καταλαβαινεται... ΟΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΤΗΝΑ ΜΑΣ!  ::

----------


## sword13

::   ::  γειααααα!

----------


## sword13

ειναι κανεις εδωωωω!  ::   ::

----------


## sword13

::   ::   :sad:   :sad:   ::

----------


## petros

φιλε γιαννη μην απελπιζεσαι απλα τα μελη του φορουμ δεν ειδαν ακομη το θεμα σου.. αλλα το ειδα εγω και θα σου προτεινα να διαβασεις πρωτα αυτο.......ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ ΜΙΚΡΩΝ ΠΤΗΝΩΝ
Η ενασχόληση με τα μικρά πτηνά συντροφιάς για κάποιους ανθρώπους είναι απλά ένα χόμπι, μια ευχάριστη ασχολία ή ένας ωραίος τρόπος να ηρεμούν. Για κάποιους άλλους όμως είναι τρόπος ζωής. Οι λάτρεις των πτηνών, στα μάτια των φτερωτών τους φίλων βλέπουν έναν ολόκληρο κόσμο και δεν μπορούν να ζήσουν χωρίς αυτόν. Κάθε πουλί έχει χαρακτήρα, συνήθειες και ιδιαίτερες συμπεριφορές που το κάνουν μοναδικό. Όλα αυτά είναι που ωθούν και τον εκτροφέα να δεθεί τόσο πολύ με τα πτηνά του. Το μόνο ίσως μειονέκτημα που έχουν τα μικρά πτηνά συντροφιάς, είναι ότι δεν μπορούμε να τα χαϊδέψουμε ή να παίξουμε μαζί τους, όπως θα κάναμε με ένα σκυλάκι ή ένα παπαγάλο Macaw. Κι όμως, οι μικροί μας φίλοι μπορούν να μάθουν να κάθονται στο σβέρκο μας, να τρώνε από το χέρι μας και να παίζουν μαζί μας όταν βαριούνται. Υπάρχουν βέβαια κάποιες προϋποθέσεις και κάποιες υποχρεώσεις για να τα πετύχουμε όλα αυτά.
Καταρχήν, για να εκπαιδεύσουμε ένα πουλί, πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε μόλις απογαλακτιστεί. Από τη στιγμή δηλαδή που θα φύγει από τους φυσικούς του γονείς, πρέπει να το υιοθετήσουμε εμείς και να ασχοληθούμε μαζί του εντατικά. Ένα ενήλικο πουλί και μάλιστα αγορασμένο από Pet Shop έχει συγκεκριμένα βιώματα από τους ανθρώπους, τα οποία το εμποδίζουν να τους εμπιστευθεί απόλυτα. Το πτηνό, το οποίο μετά τον απογαλακτισμό του αρπάχτηκε από το περιβάλλον του και φορτώθηκε σαν εμπόρευμα μαζί με εκατοντάδες άλλα για να καταλήξει στο κατάστημα από όπου θα το αγοράσουμε, έχει συνδέσει τον άνθρωπο (Και κυρίως το ανθρώπινο χέρι) με δυσάρεστες εμπειρίες. Σε ένα πουλί όμως που το παράγουμε εμείς, έχουμε την ευκαιρία να του διδάξουμε ότι το ανθρώπινο χέρι είναι αυτό που του προσφέρει φροντίδα, ασφάλεια και τροφή. Για να γίνει αυτό βέβαια χρειάζεται αρκετός χρόνος και απεριόριστη υπομονή, αλλά πιστεύω ότι το αποτέλεσμα είναι η καλύτερη ανταμοιβή.
Οι άνθρωποι που εκπαιδεύουν μεγάλους και μεσαίους παπαγάλους παίρνουν τα μικρά από τους γονείς λίγο πριν βγουν από τη φωλιά. Περίπου δύο εβδομάδες δηλαδή πριν τον απογαλακτισμό τους αναλαμβάνουν οι ίδιοι το τάισμα με ειδική τροφή που χορηγείται με σύριγγα. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο τυπώνεται στα πουλιά η εικόνα του ανθρώπινου χεριού να τα ταΐζει και μεγαλώνοντας έχουν περισσότερο θάρρος με τους ανθρώπους. Αυτή η τακτική δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί στα μικρότερα ωδικά ή εξωτικά πουλιά. Οι νεοσσοί των καναρινιών ή των παραδείσιων είναι πολύ ευαίσθητοι και θα ήταν μεγάλο ρίσκο να τους πάρουμε από τη φωλιά. Είναι σπάνια η περίπτωση που θα επιβιώσει κάποιο πουλί και δεν συνιστάται να προσπαθήσουμε να το ταΐσουμε με σύριγγα, εκτός αν το παρατήσουν οι γονείς ή συμπληρωματικά ενώ είναι στη φωλιά αν δεν προλαβαίνουν επειδή έχουν πολλούς νεοσσούς. Σε αυτά τα είδη ακολουθούμε άλλη τακτική εκπαίδευσης, αφού απογαλακτιστούν.
Η καλύτερη εκπαίδευση ενός πτηνού μπορεί να γίνει όταν αυτό μείνει απομονωμένο από άλλα πουλιά και έρχεται σε επαφή μόνο με ανθρώπους. Η μαζική εκπαίδευση είναι δυσκολότερη διότι τα πουλιά απασχολούνται μεταξύ τους και απομακρύνονται από εμάς. Όταν ένα πουλί είναι επιφυλακτικό προς τους ανθρώπους, παρασύρει συνήθως τα υπόλοιπα και τα αποσυντονίζει κατά τη διάρκεια της εκπαίδευσης. Αυτό συμβαίνει λόγω της φύσης των πουλιών να ειδοποιούν το ένα το άλλο για τυχόν κινδύνους. Έτσι όταν ένα πουλί μας νοιώθει σαν απειλή, αυτόν τον φόβο του τον μεταδίδει και στα υπόλοιπα. Τα πουλιά θα μάθουν να τρώνε από το χέρι μας, αλλά πάντα θα μας φοβούνται και θα μας νοιώθουν σαν απειλή.
Εφόσον ξεχωρίσουμε λοιπόν ένα πουλί για εκπαίδευση, πρέπει να βρούμε τρόπο για να μας πλησιάσει. Τις πρώτες τρεις μέρες απλά βάλτε στο κλουβί διάφορα γλυκίσματα (παστέλι για πουλιά, Ιταλικό κεχρί, αυγοτροφή ή φρούτα) και παρατηρήστε τι του αρέσει περισσότερο. Έχετε το κλουβί συνεχώς κοντά σας για να συνηθίσει στην παρουσία σας, αλλά μην δοκιμάσετε να πλησιάσετε το χέρι σας στο πουλί ακόμη. Το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι να το τρομάξετε. Αφού βρείτε το αγαπημένο του γλύκισμα ήρθε η ώρα να του το προσφέρετε. Επί δύο μέρες μην του δίνετε το συγκεκριμένο γλύκισμα, ενώ την τρίτη ημέρα κρατήστε το με το χέρι σας έξω από το κάγκελο του κλουβιού. Αφήστε το σταθερά στο ίδιο σημείο και περιμένετε. Αν κουνήσετε το χέρι σας κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το πουλί θα τρομάξει. Αν δεν έρθει στα πρώτα 5 – 10 λεπτά, πάρτε το γλύκισμα και ξαναδοκιμάστε αργότερα. Αναλόγως με τον χαρακτήρα του πουλιού μπορεί να χρειαστεί να δοκιμάσετε μέχρι και 3 - 4 φορές αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει. Την επόμενη μέρα θα του ξαναπροσφέρετε το γλύκισμα και θα συνεχίσετε μέχρι να έρχεται κατευθείαν. Μόλις το πετύχετε αυτό, βάλτε το χέρι σας (με το γλύκισμα) στο εσωτερικό του κλουβιού, κρατώντας το ακίνητο ακόμη και αν το πουλί δεν έρχεται. Αν κουνάτε το χέρι σας προσπαθώντας να πλησιάσετε το πουλί, το μόνο που εκείνο θα καταλάβει είναι ότι το κυνηγάτε και θα σας δει σαν απειλή. Προσοχή, μην προσπαθήσετε να χαϊδέψετε ή να πιάσετε το πουλί όταν έρχεται στο χέρι σας. Η σχέση σας και η εμπιστοσύνη του πουλιού, τώρα αρχίζει να χτίζεται και αν εκείνο αποφασίσει ότι δεν μπορεί να σας εμπιστευθεί, τότε θα είναι σχεδόν ακατόρθωτο να συνεχίσετε την εκπαίδευσή του και να ξανακερδίσετε την εμπιστοσύνη του. Καταλαβαίνετε ότι αυτά τα πρώτα στάδια της εκπαίδευσης του πουλιού είναι τα πιο σημαντικά και από αυτά κρίνεται ο βαθμός στον οποίο θα εξοικειωθεί με τον άνθρωπο στο μέλλον.

Από τη στιγμή που έχετε καταφέρει να συνδέσει το πουλί το χέρι σας με την προσφορά φαγητού, έχετε κάνει το μισό δρόμο για την εκπαίδευσή του. Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να το βγάλουμε έξω από το κλουβί του. Τα πουλιά που έχουν συνηθίσει στο κλουβί νοιώθουν ασφάλεια μέσα σε αυτό και πολλές φορές πανικοβάλλονται αν βγουν έξω απότομα. Έτσι λοιπόν, η έξοδός του από το κλουβί πρέπει να γίνει σταδιακά και πάντα με τη θέλησή του. Σε καμία περίπτωση μην το αναγκάσετε να βγει πιάνοντας το. Η πρώτη φάση της εξόδου θα γίνει ανοίγοντας την πόρτα και κρατώντας το γλύκισμα μπροστά σε αυτήν. Στην αρχή θα παρατηρήσετε ότι το πουλί προσπαθεί να φτάσει το χέρι σας χωρίς να βγει από το κλουβί του. Για μερικές μέρες συνεχίστε έτσι και έπειτα κρατήστε το χέρι σας πιο μακριά, έτσι ώστε να αναγκαστεί να πετάξει προς το μέρος σας. Αν το πουλί μετά από λίγο προσπαθήσει να γυρίσει στο κλουβί του και δεν μπορεί να βρει την πόρτα, θα πανικοβληθεί. Μην αντιδράσετε, διότι οποιαδήποτε αντίδρασή σας ή απότομη κίνηση θα το τρομάξει παραπάνω. Κρατήστε την ψυχραιμία σας και με ήρεμες κινήσεις πλησιάστε το με το γλύκισμα όπως ακριβώς κάνατε όταν βρισκόταν μέσα στο κλουβί. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έρθει στο χέρι σας μόνο του και τότε μπορείτε να το μεταφέρετε κοντά στην πόρτα. Αν είναι ακόμη σε κατάσταση πανικού, αφήστε το μερικά λεπτά να ηρεμήσει και προσπαθήστε ξανά. Κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει. Σε καμία περίπτωση μην προσπαθήσετε να το πιάσετε, διότι θα ακυρώσετε ότι έχετε πετύχει μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή. Αν με κανένα τρόπο δεν σας πλησιάζει (που σημαίνει ότι προχωρήσατε πολύ γρήγορα στην έξοδο από το κλουβί), πιάστε το με σβηστά φώτα και βάλτε το στο κλουβί πριν τα ανάψετε. Από τη στιγμή που όλα πάνε καλά και ο μικρός σας φίλος έχει μάθει να έρχεται στο χέρι σας ακόμη και έξω από το κλουβί, συνεχίστε την ίδια άσκηση για περίπου δύο εβδομάδες, έτσι ώστε να συνηθίσει τον χώρο και την ελευθερία κινήσεων που έχει. Σε αυτό το διάστημα, το πουλί θα μάθει από μόνο του να μπαίνει στο κλουβί του και αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα μπορείτε να του αφήσετε μόνιμα ανοιχτή την πόρτα.
Φτάνοντας σε αυτό το στάδιο, πρέπει να ξέρετε ότι το πουλί πλέον σας αναγνωρίζει και σας εμπιστεύεται. Τώρα μπορείτε να προσπαθήσετε να το χαϊδέψετε κάποιες φορές ή να το καθοδηγήσετε στον ώμο σας, όπου σίγουρα θα βολευτεί και θα βρει ευχάριστη ασχολία παίζοντας με τα μαλλιά σας. Προσοχή, ποτέ δεν χαϊδεύουμε ένα πουλί στην πλάτη. Προσπαθήστε με το ένα δάχτυλο και ενώ κάθεται στο χέρι σας, να το χαϊδέψετε πολύ απαλά στο λαιμό και στο στήθος. Καλό θα ήταν να έχετε αρκετό χρόνο στη διάθεσή σας, έτσι ώστε να ασχολείστε με το πουλί, όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο. Όσο παραπάνω χρόνο αφιερώσετε στο πτηνό σας, τόσο πιο γρήγορα θα εξοικειωθεί κι εκείνο μαζί σας. Με τον καιρό θα αποκτά θάρρος απέναντί σας και η συμπεριφορά του θα γίνεται όλο και πιο φιλική.
Από ένστικτο, τα πουλιά νοιώθουν απειλή όταν είμαστε από πάνω τους ή όταν έχουμε το χέρι μας πιο ψηλά από αυτά. Από την αρχή της εκπαίδευσης προσπαθήστε να είστε στο ίδιο ύψος με το πουλί και ποτέ πιο ψηλά από εκείνο. Πάντα, κατά τη διάρκεια της εκπαίδευσης, να μιλάτε με ήρεμη και σιγανή φωνή. Στη φύση η απόλυτη ησυχία σημαίνει κίνδυνος. Τα πάντα ακινητοποιούνται και ησυχάζουν όταν υπάρχει κάποιο αρπαχτικό στην περιοχή. Έτσι το πουλί που εκπαιδεύετε, όταν δεν ακούει κανένα ήχο λαμβάνει σήμα κινδύνου και είναι πιο επιφυλακτικό απέναντί σας. Συμβαίνει πολλές φορές, το πουλί που έχουμε διαλέξει να είναι υπερβολικά ατίθασο και να μην μας πλησιάζει. Αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι χρόνος για να μας συνηθίσει. Έχετε το κλουβί κοντά σας, όσες περισσότερες ώρες μπορείτε και μην ασχολείστε με αυτό. Αφήστε να περάσει μία εβδομάδα και ξαναπροσπαθήστε να του προσφέρετε το γλύκισμα. Κάθε πουλί όπως είπαμε έχει το δικό του χαρακτήρα. Κάποια είναι περίεργα και θαρραλέα και άλλα επιφυλακτικά και φοβητσιάρικα. Το παν στην επιτυχία είναι η υπομονή που θα δείξουμε.

----------


## vas

To ότι δε σου απαντάει αμέσως κάποιος δε σημαίνει ούτε πως δεν είμαστε εδώ ούτε πως σε αγνοούμε,απλά έχουμε να κάνουμε αρκετά-ειδικά σήμερα Δευτέρα- και δε μπορούμε να είμαστε συνέχεις μπροστά απο το pc.
1.Τα budgie έχουν όντως τη φήμη των "εύκολων" πουλιών για αρχάριους,αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει πως μπορείς να έχεις κάτι στανταρ,ούτε θα εξημερωθεί ούτε και θα σε εμπιστευτεί μέσα σε 2 μέρες
2.μπορεί να πάρει 1 μήνα,μπορεί να πάρει και 5 μήνες και ένα χρόνο,ο κάθε παπαγάλος έχει τη δική του προσωπικότητα γι'αυτό και δεν έχουμε στανταρ χρόνο για (σχεδόν) τίποτα ,υπομονή και επιμονή και οχι φωνές
3.Τις πρώτες μέρες για να μην το αγχωσεις θα βάζεις το χέρι σου μέσα στο κλουβί για τα βασικά μόνο-φαγητό,νερό,πάτος-
4.Τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά είναι καλά για την υγεία τους.Λιπαρές λιχουδιές θα σου έλεγα να τις αποφύγεις

Φιλικά..

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Όπως είπε και η Βασιάννα μην βιάζεσαι, την ώρα που έγραψες το ποστ είμαστε στη δουλειά ακόμα,χαλαρά χόμπι κάνουμε.Σημασία έχει να συνηθίσει το χώρο σου για τώρα και να αισθάνεται ασφαλές. Μετά από κάνα μήνα ξεκινάς αυτά που σου είπαν τα παιδιά.

----------


## vicky_ath

Επισης να προσθεσω στα παραπανω που ειπαν πολυ σωστα οι υπολοιποι, οτι πολλες απο τις ερωτησεις σου εχουν ηδη απαντηθει σε προηγουμενα θεματα που εχουν ανοιξει αλλοι πριν απο εσενα, οποτε κανε ενα ψαξιμο πριν ποσταρεις!Ισως ετσι να μη χρειαστει να ανοιξεις καν νεο θεμα!Κ ισως ενας λογος που δεν πηρες πολλες απαντησεις ειναι κ αυτος!Οτι τα εχουμε ξαναγραψει ηδη..!
Καλωςηρθες!!  ::

----------


## vagelis76

Γεια σου φίλε μου και καλώς ήρθες.....
Από τη στιγμή που αποφάσισες να ασχοληθείς με παπαγαλοειδή  πρέπει να διαθέτεις και πολύ υπομονή που βλέπω οτι δεν έχεις.....εδώ είμαστε όπως ειπαν και παραπάνω για το χόμπυ μας ,λέγοντας τις εμπειρίες μας και βοηθώντας όπου και αν μπορούμε...
θα δώσεις λοιπόν χρόνο στα μικρά να συνηθήσουν το νέο π[εριβάλλον τους και εσένα και σιγά σιγά θα ξεκινήσεις να έρχεσαι πιο κοντά τους ...με αργές και σταθερές κιήσεις...
Αν τα μικρά είναι ζευγαράκι και είναι μαζί...θα είναι πιο δύσκολο στην εξημέρωσή τους,τουλάχιστον αυτό έχει παρατηρηθεί και υποθεί πολλές φορές εδώ...
ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ.....ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ......ΠΟΛΛΗ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sword13

ΕΥΧΑΡΗΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΟΙ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΣΑΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ, ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΗΣΤΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ!  ::   ::   ::   "fullyhappy"

----------

